# Vengeance Racing- [email protected] banned?



## Rauq (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm looking for some valvetrain/cam work to be done, possibly some suspension as well (depends on how everything checks out), and I've heard nothing but good things about Vengeance Racing in Cumming, GA. I was planning on heading out there soon, but I saw that the [email protected], the VR rep here, was banned. Does this reflect on the shop, or was it just something like violating forum rules for sponsors or not paying the sponsor fee or something?

I'm liking the VXR5, by the way.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I've looked thru our ban list and do not see a user named [email protected], I live about 20 miles from his shop and have always heard good things about Vengence.


----------



## Rauq (Jul 19, 2010)

That's so weird because I saw a post from him the other day, it said banned by his name, but when I went through trying to find a post from him again, I couldn't. I swear every post I've ever seen from him has disappeared, and I can't find a search that brings up anything about him, or any topic he would have posted on. But I know I've seen him around...

Oh well, I though someone could provide some perspective. I'll just take it with a grain of salt. Thanks anyway.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

He is banned on the other Autoguide.com forum, but not here, 

LS1GTO.com Forums - View Profile: [email protected]


----------



## Rauq (Jul 19, 2010)

Sorry for the confusion- I guess that's why I couldn't find him here. Does Vengeance have a sponsorship here?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I don't think he does,


----------

